# Une liste de lecture intelligente bide et musique



## SuperCed (8 Juillet 2008)

Voilà, j'ai deux playslists, une avec de la musique, et une avec des blagues. (Ceci est un exemple).

Est-il possible d'avoir une liste intelligente qui va prendre un morceau au hasard dans chaque playlist alternativement?

Est-ce possible de mettre ce type de liste de lecture sur mon iPod Classique?

Ca donnera un truc du genre 

Tirage aléatoire de musique
Tirage aléatoire d'une blague
Tirage aléatoire de musique
Tirage aléatoire d'une blague
... ETC ...


Merci


----------



## greensource (16 Juillet 2008)

Je me pose à peut près la même question. Je voudrais creer une Playlist qui choisit 4Go de musique Aléatoirement dans toute ma bibliothèque. C'est, vous vous en doutez pour charger sur un iPod 4go, j'en ai marre de sélectionner à la main mes playlists et comme ma bibliothèques ne rentre pas dans 4Go bas ça pue ^^


----------



## fandipod (17 Juillet 2008)

Beh écoute dans le menu Ipod tu as un onglet Mix de morceau qui fait une séléction aléatoirement des morceaux qui sont dans ton ipod!!!!


Voilà Bonne journée 


Fandipod


----------



## SuperCed (21 Juillet 2008)

Finalement, on m'a dit que ma playlist bide et musique était irréalisable.

Dommage que les listes intelligente ne soient pas + intelligente.


----------

